# Open Segmented Bowl Jig



## edwardsx (Sep 10, 2010)

I made an open segmented bowl jig, from ideas that I got on line. You can see the jig and the first bowl that I made with it (and the problems) at my web site http://dennyedwards.com.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

That is some mighty fine work! How did you do the bowls with the finger joints, and dovetails? Did you bend those segments? Very nice.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

nice work


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome Denny!:thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing your work!

p


----------



## edwardsx (Sep 10, 2010)

*bowls*

The bowls with the dovetails were made by taking two boards and creating a sliding dovetail joint between the two and cutting them as an economy bowl on the band saw. The finger joint bowl was made the same way. The top rings went together without a problem, but the four pieces that make the bottom, was almost impossible to get together because of the glue trying to squeeze out a much longer distance. As you notice, I only ever made one.

Thanks for the comments

Dennis


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Dennis, thanks for posting the link to your site. I spent the morning watching some of the videos and boy did i learn a lot.:yes:

Some very nice work you do and I love the bandsaw table.:thumbsup:


----------

